# Why I bought a Roamio and why it was a mistake



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

I had 4 tuner capability with my Comcast DVR and two other one tuner DVR.
Comcast went digital and I was down to two tuners which wasn't acceptable.
In December 2012, I bought an xl4 connected wirelessly and it was as reliable as a toaster. Never had any outage for over a year. The problem was the Netflix interface sucked; captioning sticking and getting stuck in Netflix and the only way to get out was yanking the plug. I didn't want to wait for Tivo to get around to fixing the Netflix captioning problem on the xl4.

I heard that the issues were fixed on the Roamio and that is true. The Netflix interface was much better on the Roamio. The reliability of the connections to Tivo and Netflix is a joke. I've spent time and money trying to resolve the issues but it is a lost cause. My only hope is that it is a software issue that will eventually get fixed. There are a lot of posts here that the only way you can get a Roamio to work reliably is with a hard wired connection. My XL4 didn't have a a problem with wireless and if I knew the Roamio was so flakey, I would never have bought it and even when the connection to Tivo is good, I can't rely on being able to connect to Netflix.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm sorry you are having these problems. I suggest you set up a Moca connection. It's really not that difficult to do and your results streaming Netflix should be much better. My Roamio Plus running Netflix through Moca has always worked without any problems. Alternatively you could buy a Roku to use for streaming wirelessly.


----------



## GriffithStrife (Oct 30, 2010)

I contacted my friends at TiVo who in turn contact some friends at Comcast and they all agreed to give you a Roamio pro with lifetime subscription and free Comcast service for life lol.

But in all seriousness everyone needs to vent now and then myself included, and everyone likes to talk about things pissing them off. But your post is something different, not sure what it is really.

Why don't you tell us what kind of 4 tuner Comcast box you had that no longer works, also was the one tuner boxes series 2 Tivos if so a mini would make a great replacement tied to a plus or pro.

MoCa is great and simple if you have a single line feeding your home, my parented had 3 it was awful. If you would a alternative to MoCa try this it's almost identical to MoCa but uses you AC outlets, it turns every AC outlet in your home into a Ethernet port once you plug the adapter in.

I just read my comment and some might see me as attacking you, I apologize if it's comes out that way I am just trying to help but have no clue if you're even asking for some.

Oh and your name is lovely, I can tell you have the right altitude.


----------



## mpnret (Dec 4, 2012)

I am not sure if more problems are being experienced with Roamio wireless installations due to the built in wireless in the Roamio or maybe the Roamio just works best with a faster wired connection. You already have a wireless adapter form your XL4 that worked flawlessly. Why not turn off wireless on the Roamio and plug it into your wireless adapter and try that. It may solve your problems.


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I suggest you set up a Moca connection. It's really not that difficult to do and your results streaming Netflix should be much better. My Roamio Plus running Netflix through Moca has always worked without any problems. Alternatively you could buy a Roku to use for streaming wirelessly.


+1. I wouldn't expect a software update to address the matter if it's wireless connection issue.



c133roamioerrors said:


> My XL4 didn't have a a problem with wireless


Different wireless adapters can and do perform differently so you can't just assume. Have you tried what mpnret suggested?


----------



## rad1701 (Aug 17, 2003)

Ethernet wired for the win! MOCA if you have to. Wireless for hidef content is always going to give you fits at times - on just about any device.


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

My previous situation was originally two Panasonic hard drive recorders that used a free tv guide for programming. When Comcast started converting to digital, I got a two tuner Comcast dvr, but was still able to use the Panasonics on the low number channels. When Comcast completed the move to full digital, the Panasonics became effectively useless and I bought and xl4. It performed flawlessly except for Netflix.
In hindsight, I should have bought a Roku, but I was hoping to avoid another piece of equipment. The roamio is now connected to a netgear range extender using the Ethernet connection and I worked with netgear tech support on my router settings. I also bought another Tivo wireless adapter because I like throwing money at a problem .
The xl4 is currently being used in another room without any issues.

I feel deceived about the Roamio. It should work right out of the box. Why do I need to set up a network when the roamio is only used in one room? Why include a built in wireless adapter, if it won't work? 

Where I started I had two channels, a downloaded schedule and no monthly service charge. Tivo wasn't even an option. I saved enough on not paying a monthly charge for 7 years to pay for both tivos. Tivo was a better alternative than Comcast and xl4 was a better alternative to a roamio. I am extremely upset and disappointed and hearing about required work arounds doesn't address my issues with the roamio. I expected it to work out of the box.


----------



## marklyn (Jan 21, 2002)

c133roamioerrors said:


> I feel deceived about the Roamio. It should work right out of the box. Why do I need to set up a network when the roamio is only used in one room? Why include a built in wireless adapter, if it won't work?


It would be nice it most things worked right out of the box and a lot of things do when there is just one hardware/software build source (ie: apple is a good example). Tivo is depending on several things to work properly and simply cannot account for all of them. I, too had some very (VERY) frustrating minutes... hours, spent on getting everything set up but it really wasn't Tivo's fault, it was Time Warner's ineptness or even a little lack of understanding on my part for some of the hardware components involved (proper splitters, cable runs, etc.)

All in all, I'm very glad I have what I have with my Roamio and two mini's. No one else comes close to the intuitive thinking that goes into the software of the Tivo's and how the screens are laid out and understanding how people want to watch their content.

If I had to fault Tivo with anything, it'd be their slow website, but without being nit-picky for the 'average' TV consumer, I think that'd be it.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm sorry you are having these problems. I suggest you set up a Moca connection. It's really not that difficult to do and your results streaming Netflix should be much better. My Roamio Plus running Netflix through Moca has always worked without any problems. Alternatively you could buy a Roku to use for streaming wirelessly.


Actually, I just had my premiere tell me "Lost connection to other Tivo" when streaming a program over a moca connection last night. I started it back up again, and it was working perfectly, so the lost connection was either imaginary or very short. I'm not sure moca is vary reliable either.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Why did you replace an XL4 with a Roamio? For Netflix and web stuff, you could use one of the other zillion devices that support them, like Roku, Apple TV, Blu-ray players, smart TVs, etc, etc.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

tomhorsley said:


> Actually, I just had my premiere tell me "Lost connection to other Tivo" when streaming a program over a moca connection last night. I started it back up again, and it was working perfectly, so the lost connection was either imaginary or very short. I'm not sure moca is vary reliable either.


This may actually be a known issue that involves streaming a program that is still recording on the remote Tivo. With about 5 minutes left, it's common for that error message to pop-up.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

tatergator1 said:


> This may actually be a known issue that involves streaming a program that is still recording on the remote Tivo. With about 5 minutes left, it's common for that error message to pop-up.


So I guess I'll go with imaginary lost connection . I'm definitely starting to wonder if they do any testing at all...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

How was the XL4 connecting wirelessly? Where you using the TiVo N adapter? If so you can still use that with your Roamio. Just disable the internal wifi in the Roamio and change over to Ethernet mode. Then connect the TiVo N adapter to the Ethernet port just like on your XL4. It should work fine. Perhaps because it's external and can be positioned easier it allows you to get better reception then the internal wifi.


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

Dan203 said:


> How was the XL4 connecting wirelessly? Where you using the TiVo N adapter? If so you can still use that with your Roamio. Just disable the internal wifi in the Roamio and change over to Ethernet mode. Then connect the TiVo N adapter to the Ethernet port just like on your XL4. It should work fine. Perhaps because it's external and can be positioned easier it allows you to get better reception then the internal wifi.


The xl4 was connected with a Tivo N adapter. My opinion was that the internal adapter wasn't as good as the external. I bought another Tivo N adapter. Best buy was closing them out. I also bought a Netgear range extender which is now connected to the Ethernet port. I haven't tried the n adapter yet on the roamio.


----------



## GriffithStrife (Oct 30, 2010)

I am not understanding why you bought another n adapter, why not use the one from the XL4. You seem to be going through a lot more trouble than what it's worth for wireless. Why do you not want to try MoCa or power line they are both extremely simple solutions?


----------



## c133roamioerrors (Dec 28, 2013)

GriffithStrife said:


> I am not understanding why you bought another n adapter, why not use the one from the XL4. You seem to be going through a lot more trouble than what it's worth for wireless. Why do you not want to try MoCa or power line they are both extremely simple solutions?


The adapter is being used on the xl4. The second adapter was $39.95. 
I may still use it. I tried the range first. I tried it halfway between the router and the roamio and then directly connected to the roamio.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You're not the first person to complain that the Roamio's internal wifi is not as good at picking up a signal as the external adapters.

You know if you plan on keeping the XL4 you could use it as a MoCa bridge. What you would do is go to the XL4 and select the option that says "Use this device to create a MoCa network". Leave the wifi adapter attached as-is. It should say "Ethernet + MoCa" in the network type section when you're done. Now go to the Roamio and set it to use MoCa only. (disconnect any wifi adapter you're using, and disable the internal wifi)

In that case the Roamio will talk to the XL4 via MoCa and when it needs to get on the internet it will use the wifi adapter connected to the XL4. (the XL4 is acting as a bridge between the MoCa side and the wifi side)

No extra equipment and if the wifi works on the XL4 then it's guaranteed to work on the Roamio.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

I'd say Wifi range issues aren't a reason to be upset about a TiVo. Wifi is a bad way to connect anyways, and is subject to range and interference issues. That's just the nature of it. Hardwired Ethernet is the best, if you can't do that, MoCA is good. Range issues are the nature of Wifi. I used to have my router in the basement, so that it could be hardwired to my HT setup. My laptop upstairs was fine, but my phones and iPad would barely work. So I ended up moving my router and modem to the main level, now everything gets good wifi, and I used a set of old Powerline adapters to get the network down to the HT setup and cell phone extenders in the basement. I should replace them with MoCA, but I had the Powerline AV500 adapters lying around, so 20mbps down there is OK for now.


----------



## jimmypowder (Oct 24, 2013)

Bigg said:


> I'd say Wifi range issues aren't a reason to be upset about a TiVo. Wifi is a bad way to connect anyways, and is subject to range and interference issues. That's just the nature of it. Hardwired Ethernet is the best, if you can't do that, MoCA is good. Range issues are the nature of Wifi. I used to have my router in the basement, so that it could be hardwired to my HT setup. My laptop upstairs was fine, but my phones and iPad would barely work. So I ended up moving my router and modem to the main level, now everything gets good wifi, and I used a set of old Powerline adapters to get the network down to the HT setup and cell phone extenders in the basement. I should replace them with MoCA, but I had the Powerline AV500 adapters lying around, so 20mbps down there is OK for now.


 My Roamio's wifi capability stinks but there are Apple,Roku ,Logitech boxes in the same location and they have no problems connecting to my router . The G adapter I had connected to an older box also had no problems connecting and holding a connection in the same location. It seems there are problems with wifi range I and connectivity in the Roamio boxes .i was forced to buy a switch and hardwire The Roamio the connection was so unstable .


----------



## teklock (Sep 11, 2012)

Get rid of wireless. Problem solved.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

or add more Access Points to setup the WiFi network properly with proper coverage, and the Roamio will have a solid wireless signal.

My Roamio Basic is rock solid on wireless. But my signal strength is between 90% and 100% over 5Ghz wireless N.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

jimmypowder said:


> My Roamio's wifi capability stinks but there are Apple,Roku ,Logitech boxes in the same location and they have no problems connecting to my router . The G adapter I had connected to an older box also had no problems connecting and holding a connection in the same location. It seems there are problems with wifi range I and connectivity in the Roamio boxes .i was forced to buy a switch and hardwire The Roamio the connection was so unstable .


Yeah, the TiVo is a very poor application for wireless, since better alternatives exist.


----------



## kucharsk (Feb 2, 2007)

My Roamio actually does better with its internal Wi-Fi connection than my S3 did with the USB add-on.

The only issue is there's a bug in the DHCP implementation on the Roamio that prevents it working with many routers.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Every wireless network is different and Tivo needs to clarify their marketing info as I believe they only intended the wifi in the Roamio 's to be for downloading service data and guide info yet it appears they rushed to market with it without working out the wifi issues. 

The residential Wifi products are flaky to begin with, my Samsung tablet hates my wifi, it drops off and sometime never can find my home wireless while my Asus notebook never has a problem then, my wife's Ipad could never attach to my old dlink wifi router and I had to ditch it and buy a new wifi router.

The problem with device supporting wifi is that there simply to many types out there, not to mention the increase in their use, I can pickup over 13 wifi networks at my house (ondly 2 are mine!) which the majority are wireless G, right now the best option is to use wireless N as that's used less and uses a different frequency which is less susceptible for interference.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm increasingly of the belief that wired ethernet is becoming like phone and power and co-ax. It is a requirement for every house. Wireless bands are getting overcrowded, bandwidth usage is going up, we're sending more and more things across ethernet. I wired my house before I moved in... I'm in the process of selling it, and I plan to do the same thing in the next house.

It is simply a requirement to be happy with technology these days. More and more things are going to run on Cat6.

I know no one wants to hear 'spend a few G and wire your house up' but I promise, if you just suck it up and do it, you'll enjoy never having to think about these kinds of things for the entire rest of the time you live there.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A few G! Wow. I was thinking about wiring my house for Cat6 and it's only going to cost me about $200 and a Saturday. (1000' of cable, jacks, tools, and time) Why are you spending a few G?


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

If you're paying someone else to do the work, and it's large house, it could well run into several thousand to completely wire it up (and terminate both ends of the cabling). I ran all the low voltage wire in our new house after getting a couple of estimates that ran upwards of $16k. Granted, this was for a ton of ethernet, speakers, alarm and automation wiring. I ran it myself for around $1k in materials (patch panels, wall plates and jacks add up). But I won't kid you about the amount of work... and I didn't terminate all the wiring in the rooms. 

But to run wiring for 4 or 5 locations shouldn't exceed $1k, including everything but the actual network equipment.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm sorry you are having these problems. I suggest you set up a Moca connection. It's really not that difficult to do and your results streaming Netflix should be much better. My Roamio Plus running Netflix through Moca has always worked without any problems. Alternatively you could buy a Roku to use for streaming wirelessly.


The OP shouldn't have to use MOCA to get his box to work properly. I am not trying to pick a fight with anyone but why should the end user have to go out and spend more money just to get a Roamio box to work correctly. When you call Tivo support and you tell them you are having connection problems the first thing out of the their mouth is ..... "you can setup a MOCA connection" or are you using a switch. unacceptable !!!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mburnno said:


> The OP shouldn't have to use MOCA to get his box to work properly. I am not trying to pick a fight with anyone but why should the end user have to go out and spend more money just to get a Roamio box to work correctly. When you call Tivo support and you tell them you are having connection problems the first thing out of the their mouth is ..... "you can setup a MOCA connection" or are you using a switch. unacceptable !!!


Wifi is unreliable. I actually wonder why they even included it in the box. I thought it was going to be bridgeable, meaning it would be used for the internet leg while MoCa would be used for all TiVo to Mini communication. But apparently that's not even possible. I think they may have included it because it was "free" with the RF chip they're using for the new remote or because it was required by one of their MSO partners.

As to why you should have to spend money to get it to work properly.... You're spending $400-$600 on a TiVo, plus service, and you're worried about spending $50 on a MoCa adapter? Even if you could get wifi to work it would still have all the inherent problems that come along with using wifi, so MoCa is a better choice anyway.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Grakthis said:


> I'm increasingly of the belief that wired ethernet is becoming like phone and power and co-ax. It is a requirement for every house. Wireless bands are getting overcrowded, bandwidth usage is going up, we're sending more and more things across ethernet. I wired my house before I moved in... I'm in the process of selling it, and I plan to do the same thing in the next house.
> 
> It is simply a requirement to be happy with technology these days. More and more things are going to run on Cat6.
> 
> I know no one wants to hear 'spend a few G and wire your house up' but I promise, if you just suck it up and do it, you'll enjoy never having to think about these kinds of things for the entire rest of the time you live there.


If you're building new or remodeling, it's an obvious thing to do. If you have a way of dropping wires from an attic or going up from the basement with a minimally invasive procedure, then it makes sense, and it's not that hard to do. However, there are many cases where it's either really hard to run the wires, or you're renting. In this case, I'd say MoCA is a really good option, as it avoids the whole wireless thing, although Wireless AC in the 5ghz band is making a good showing, and that band isn't absurdly overcrowded like the 2.4ghz band is.

Also, phone lines? Who runs those anymore? Even if you want to hold on to a home phone just a little longer, since everything is going cell-only, Ooma and a modern DECT 6 phone doesn't require any wiring in the first place. Where 10 years ago, the prudent thing to do was 2x RG-6, and 3x CAT-5e with one terminated for two phone lines, and two for Ethernet, I'd argue today that 2x RG-6QS and 2x CAT-6 is the way to go, and wire all the CAT as Ethernet/HDBaseT. If you really, really want to wire phone lines in, wire a 3rd CAT-5e or 6 cable in, and terminate both ends as 8p8c, so that they can be used for something more useful than a phone line.


----------

